# main dealer service wash



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

hi,
a couple of weeks ago I took my 1 yr old car to main dealers for it,s first service dreading the now infamous dealer "we,ve washed and valeted your car" the Do Not Wash signs we,re placed inside one on the mirror ,a bigger one on the passenger seat and one taped to the steering wheel.
Walked in the dealers up to the service desk booked the car in handed over the keys, looked the service manager straight in the eyes and said " listen very carefully I do not want you to wash my car its already spotless i,m really ocd about who touches it ,if it gets washed i will not be happy do I make myself clear".
His reply " No problem I would,nt let them muppets near my motor"
not the reply I was expecting:lol:

with that I left but even so I went back early just to make sure, 
to be fair they did,nt


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That's the thing though you put the sign up you tell them not to wash and some of them still do.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Mines in for service this afternoon & ive told them NOT to wash it,,ive even told them not to fill the washer bottle as I use water from my Di vessel to top it up.

Andy


----------



## Mike J (Jul 5, 2018)

I have made six A4 signs with *DO NOT WASH* in 4" high letters.
Using masking tape I attach a sign to the inside of every window. :thumb:

Before handover I take the service manager out to see the car and ask (tell) him to ensure it is not washed.
Ive had a run-in with him previously so he knows I mean it!!!!!

:detailer:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

haha luckily my local garage knows what I mean when I say please don't wash it. 

He always asks after I mention it saying: you got something special on the car?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a post where the owner had put "Do not wash" notices on the car, and they still washed it. 
When they complained they were told that the cleaning people were not English speaking, so time for a bit of Google Translate into various likely suspects' languages?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

blurb said:


> I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a post where the owner had put "Do not wash" notices on the car, and they still washed it.
> When they complained they were told that the cleaning people were not English speaking, so time for a bit of Google Translate into various likely suspects' languages?


DO NOT WASH notices are standard with me, the next most fearful thing is that horrible WHITE GREASE they spray on the hinges and bonnet/boot release so it's also NO WHITE GREASE !!

Harry


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

14 months ago I took a VW into VW Huddersfield for a service, strict instructions not to wash the car, picked it up and they had washed it and scratched it. went in for a moan, told the service receptionist that i had seen the valeters use sweeping brushes on cars before. They offered to polish the car, said no.

2 months ago car went back for another service, told the receptionist very clearly and firmly I didnt want the car washed. They washed the car but not the wheels. She couldnt explain why that happened, especially when they were professional valeters.

The car is micro scratches, polished out but thats not the point.

If it happens again, I will warn them when I drop the car off that they will receive an invoice for putting right any damage.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

GP Punto said:


> 14 months ago I took a VW into VW Huddersfield for a service, strict instructions not to wash the car, picked it up and they had washed it and scratched it. went in for a moan, told the service receptionist that i had seen the valeters use sweeping brushes on cars before. They offered to polish the car, said no.
> 
> 2 months ago car went back for another service, told the receptionist very clearly and firmly I didnt want the car washed. They washed the car but not the wheels. She couldnt explain why that happened, especially when they were professional valeters.
> 
> ...


If you want to get wet go to the fountain head - ask to talk to valeters before you leave the car with them for servicing.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Tykebike said:


> If you want to get wet go to the fountain head - ask to talk to valeters before you leave the car with them for servicing.


I asked the service receptionist if I should leave a note in the car saying do not wash.

She said it wouldnt do any good, they dont speak English.

Reminds me of the aircraft disaster when the cargo door fell off mid flight.

The instructions on how to close the door were in English, the man loading the cargo was Turkish and that was the only language he knew.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

GP Punto said:


> I asked the service receptionist if I should leave a note in the car saying do not wash.
> 
> She said it wouldnt do any good, they dont speak English.
> 
> ...


I don't get stuff like that. It doesn't matter what field you work in, if you cannot speak the native language you're beyond useless.

How do you manage someone like that? You cannot relay that you only want them to do a specific task, you cannot ask or obtain why they are late/dinner went over etc? How would you let them know they can't have the holidays that they want as others have already taken them etc?


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't get this "they don't speak English" excuse.
The valeting teams only wash the cars they're told to. 
It's not like the randomly pick a car and wash it.
Sounds like the service desk trying to cover their mistake.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

detailR said:


> I don't get this "they don't speak English" excuse.
> The valeting teams only wash the cars they're told to.
> It's not like the randomly pick a car and wash it.
> Sounds like the service desk trying to cover their mistake.


The valeting team are outside contractors to the VW dealer, not employed directly and I think that they assume each car is to be done.

Having said that, one particular service person is close to useless, doesnt check things through at all, nor do the mechanics, failed its MOT due to faulty wipers, I paid for the wipers to be fitted. Got home and saw they were still worn out, phoned the garage, the wipers were still in the stores, despite the fact that they had given me a new MOT.

They also didnt tighten the wheel nuts after a wheel swap, I am slowing down to 20 mph hearing a banging from the front wheels, the nuts were not even finger tight.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

gyy



h hIuuuuu:driver:j​


gishy said:


> hi,
> a couple of weeks ago I took my 1 yr old car to main dealers for it,s first service dreading the now infamous dealer "we,ve washed and valeted your car" the Do Not Wash signs we,re placed inside one on the mirror ,a bigger one on the passenger seat and one taped to the steering wheel.
> Walked in the dealers up to the service desk booked the car in handed over the keys, looked the service manager straight in the eyes and said " listen very carefully I do not want you to wash my car its already spotless i,m really ocd about who touches it ,if it gets washed i will not be happy do I make myself clear".
> His reply " No problem I would,nt let them muppets near my motor"
> ...


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

millns84 said:


> gyy
> 
> 
> 
> h hIuuuuu:driver:j​


anybody translate the above


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I always though people exaggerated when they said their car is badly swirled after just one wash by the dealers. I’m now feeling the same pain, Took my car in for air con service on Friday, not expecting it to be washed. Went to collect it and was told the car is now nice and clean. Noticed today now the sun is out that the car is covered in swirls!


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

walfice said:


> I always though people exaggerated when they said their car is badly swirled after just one wash by the dealers. I'm now feeling the same pain, Took my car in for air con service on Friday, not expecting it to be washed. Went to collect it and was told the car is now nice and clean. Noticed today now the sun is out that the car is covered in swirls!


Print something out for your car bud. I bet you'll learn from this ! Loads available if you search Google...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/udd8jtbg2wt2l53/AAA4fIzEllT7FmjeVeoEg7k0a?dl=0&preview=Do+Not+Wash+Hanger.pdf

http://www.adamsforums.com/topic/16156-do-not-wash-printable-dealership-warning-hangers/


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

A few years back we bought a brand new Ford Focus for the missus in Ford's deep impact blue. Nice colour and brand new car, so didn't want it swirled to high hell upon delivery.

Had a conversation with the supplying dealer in work who was desperate to wash the car (for some odd reason). To the point that they were even considering not supplying the car to me if I refused to let them wash it!

Ended up buying the car from a different dealer. If they wouldn't even supply it without washing then they obviously didn't care much about our business and wouldn't listen to any other requests we had.

To this day people in work still take the **** because of how determined I was to ensure the car was not washed. Most people just don't get it. Often the ones with the most expensive cars as well, who all love to tell me about the £5 or £10 they pay the local eastern Europeans to rub their car over quickly with a filthy sponge.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> How do you manage someone like that? You cannot relay that you only want them to do a specific task, you cannot ask or obtain why they are late/dinner went over etc? How would you let them know they can't have the holidays that they want as others have already taken them etc?


Perrerahps their manager speaks the same language as them? Not all managers are white english speaking people!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

sevenfourate said:


> Print something out for your car bud. I bet you'll learn from this ! Loads available if you search Google...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/udd8jtbg2wt2l53/AAA4fIzEllT7FmjeVeoEg7k0a?dl=0&preview=Do+Not+Wash+Hanger.pdf
> 
> http://www.adamsforums.com/topic/16156-do-not-wash-printable-dealership-warning-hangers/


Don't know why these links refer to not vacuuming?

A huge step too far in my opinion!


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I just let them hoover it because man, do I hate hovering it!


----------



## Stormchaser (Aug 25, 2008)

Same here. They can hoover only but definitely not wash it. I do it before so I can check after. 
For a Lexus dealer it’s bad as there was a brand new RCF in the showroom under spotlights with massive swirl marks all over it. It looked awful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

MBRuss said:


> A few years back we bought a brand new Ford Focus for the missus in Ford's deep impact blue. Nice colour and brand new car, so didn't want it swirled to high hell upon delivery.
> 
> Had a conversation with the supplying dealer in work who was desperate to wash the car (for some odd reason). To the point that they were even considering not supplying the car to me if I refused to let them wash it!
> 
> ...


Many years ago when I worked at a Citroen dealership, all new cars came with a wax layer on. Not a pretty wax but more a dull, thick full on protectant. This needed to be removed before the car could be handed over. It also gave us a chance to check the car over properly for damage. If this was the case I can see why they wouldn't sell it.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Andy1972 said:


> Many years ago when I worked at a Citroen dealership, all new cars came with a wax layer on. Not a pretty wax but more a dull, thick full on protectant. This needed to be removed before the car could be handed over. It also gave us a chance to check the car over properly for damage. If this was the case I can see why they wouldn't sell it.


No, the shipping wax gets steam cleaned off at the port, I believe.

I collected my brand new BMW M135i dirty and with the shipping plastics still on, so it can definitely be done. I drove it around for days with those plastics on until I dropped it off at a detailers for PPF and Gtechniq.

Another dealer ended up supplying my wife's Focus though and they were happy enough not to wash it.

The jobsworth dealer just lost himself a sale.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonS (Sep 12, 2011)

My Obsidian Black Mercedes E Class Convertible was in for service at the MB Dealer in Stevenage, I told them not to wash it, they wrote that on the job card and I had a sign obscuring the speedo with 'DO NOT WASH' on it.

They brought it round for me, with the sign still in place in front of the speedo and had put it through their rotten car wash. It's now covered in abrasions. I could have cried.

I've sent photos of the damage, including a tell-tale blue fibre that came off the carwash brush and got stuck in the wing mirror.

I wait to hear from the Manager tomorrow.


----------



## JasonS (Sep 12, 2011)

So they called me this morning and said that their carwash is so gentle it can't have caused the damage.

See what you think.

Before:










After:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

blurb said:


> I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a post where the owner had put "Do not wash" notices on the car, and they still washed it.
> When they complained they were told that the cleaning people were not English speaking, so time for a bit of Google Translate into various likely suspects' languages?


Most probably me. Service advisor said 'they're Polish, they can't read English'

My car is serviced every 3mths due to the mileage I rack up. They've cleaned it twice!!, first time they phoned my boss and apologised, 2nd time their attitude was 'well, it doesn't matter does it!'

'Nah, Course not, you've probably only just stripped off 11 coats of sealant that was on it'


----------



## Rozzer32 (Aug 12, 2017)

Best thing I did was picked up a couple of do not wash hangers from waxstock. Actually got the DW ones. Took the other half’s car for a service a couple of weeks ago and they said they’d never seen those type of signs before. Worked though as they didn’t touch it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

JasonS said:


> My Obsidian Black Mercedes E Class Convertible was in for service at the MB Dealer in Stevenage, I told them not to wash it, they wrote that on the job card and I had a sign obscuring the speedo with 'DO NOT WASH' on it.
> 
> They brought it round for me, with the sign still in place in front of the speedo and had put it through their rotten car wash. It's now covered in abrasions. I could have cried.
> 
> ...


Doesn't suprise me with Stevenage, dealership we use is part of the same group!


----------



## JasonS (Sep 12, 2011)

The Service Manager has called me and apologised and admitted their fault. It was on the list to be washed so their mistake.

They are taking the car back and their valeting company will correct the damage later this week.

He promised me it won't go near the Service Wash people. 
Who apparently don't speak English so wouldn't have understood the 'DO NOT WASH' sign.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

JasonS said:


> The Service Manager has called me and apologised and admitted their fault. It was on the list to be washed so their mistake.
> 
> They are taking the car back and their valeting company will correct the damage later this week.
> 
> ...


Hope they do a proper job of it and you don't end up with lots of holograms or just a heavy filler polish used

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonS (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't really know why I bothered, it's barely any different.

I can see that they have had a go at the bonnet, but the boot lid almost looks the same as before. At least they haven't made it worse.

They were never going to do it to my satisfaction anyway so I should have just resigned myself to correcting it myself.


----------

